# How many dpo were you when you got 3+ on clear blue digi?



## Nanninoo

As title says, how many dpo were you when you got clear blue didgital pregnancy test with conception indicator at 3+? I got 2-3 today and I'm 17dpo just curious to see if my hcg levels are progressing well? My understanding regarding levels is

1-2 weeks = 25miu to 200miu
2-3 weeks = 201miu to 20000miu
3+ weeks = >20000miu

So curious to know how many dpo you were when you got 3+ on digi x


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm curious about this as well! I was still getting 2-3 at 19dpo.


----------



## Nanninoo

I would really like to know as Ive have had previous mc's and I haven't got my scan until a fortnights time so I just want to know if my hcg levels are high or low for the amount of dpo I am! By my LMP I should be 4w6d or by ovulation I would be 4w3d (3 day difference) and I'm 17dpo today I may just wait until Saturday and test again as It would be 3 weeks since conception so it should be showing 3+ then hopefully x


----------



## DragonflyWing

I think you're probably right in the correct range, Nanninoo. 2-3 weeks since conception would be 4-5 weeks gestational age, so that's exactly where it should be. I'm 5w4d by LMP, and 5w0d by ovulation, so I'm hoping I get a 3+ tomorrow.


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes I did think so but was unsure... I ovulated on cd18 and I'm now 17dpo today so I guess that's about right. I have a spare digi so I'll test again over the weekend and hopefully I will get 3+ fingers crossed x


----------



## MissyLissy

I tested on Sunday at 20dpo and got 3+. I tested on a whim too, and wasn't expecting the 3+ yet, but it sure made me happy!


----------



## Ladylinks

I didn't use my last digi till 27dpo cycle day 39... 5+6 and that came up as 3+ on the digi. The Internet cheapie was the best sight ever the test line came up straight away and was taking the dye out of the control line! Love it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Candy Cane

At 17dpo I still got 1-2. It wasn't until I tested again at 25dpo that I skipped straight to 3+. I didn't test with a digi in-between those days but did test with FRERs and the lines got progressively darker eventually beating and much stronger than the control line. I know I ovulated a day late (but counting from DPO that is irrelevant anyway) and I implanted later than my previous pregnancy as I didn't get a positive until 12dpo.


----------



## sweethoney

I tested when I found found out so 2 - 3 weeks since conception I left it 5 days and did another test and it had gone up to 3+ so I was happy as that was where it should be. But 3 days after that I wanted to make sure I was still pregnant and it was still saying 3+ and was shocked to see it had gone back to 2 -3 weeks. However I am trying not to get worked up about this as I have read that clear blue does this, depends on urine etc etc so just before any one has a heart attack I thought id put that in .. but im still worrying as I been through hell and back. x


----------



## Rickles

21 dpo - or exactly 5 weeks...


----------



## Candy Cane

sweethoney said:


> I tested when I found found out so 2 - 3 weeks since conception I left it 5 days and did another test and it had gone up to 3+ so I was happy as that was where it should be. But 3 days after that I wanted to make sure I was still pregnant and it was still saying 3+ and was shocked to see it had gone back to 2 -3 weeks. However I am trying not to get worked up about this as I have read that clear blue does this, depends on urine etc etc so just before any one has a heart attack I thought id put that in .. but im still worrying as I been through hell and back. x

Don't worry too much about it going back down to 2-3 as while HCG rises overall, it fluctuates daily as it rises, i.e. it goes up and down with the overall effect rising.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

I never got 3+ weeks! It was 2-3 at 17dpo and it was still the same at 25dpo. I stopped testing then as I was stressing myself out.

I had a private scan at 7 weeks and measured exactly what I should be so I really don't trust digis anymore.


----------



## Nanninoo

I will test again Sunday I should be 5+1 or 22dpo I'm hoping it shows 3+


----------



## zenaa

I got it at 19dpo it was 2-3 for a good week though


----------



## Mexx

I'm 4+2 week pregnant and got 1-2 weeks this afternoon. Had held wee for 3 hours. Hoping to test on Friday and get 2-3. I just need to avoid testing tomorrow!!


----------



## Claire788

26 DPO, and I had my HCG the same morning I got the 3+, and it was 18707, its above *20,000* mui according to the clearblue website, not 2000

https://uk.clearblue.com/sites/defa...s/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf

page 16 on the right hand side. :)


----------



## LunaBean

Im still getting not pregnant at 13dpo!! But positive frer?? Im 14dpo today,will test again friday b4 I start to worry!


----------



## Leinzlove

I tested this morning and got 2-3 weeks at 21dpo.


----------



## Merrier12

Nanninoo said:


> As title says, how many dpo were you when you got clear blue didgital pregnancy test with conception indicator at 3+? I got 2-3 today and I'm 17dpo just curious to see if my hcg levels are progressing well? My understanding regarding levels is
> 
> 1-2 weeks = 25miu to 200miu
> 2-3 weeks = 201miu to 2000miu
> 3+ weeks = >2000miu
> 
> So curious to know how many dpo you were when you got 3+ on digi x

I am 17 dpo today & tested 2-3 weeks too!
I got a blood hcg drawn Monday at 4 weeks, 1 day & it was 558


----------



## Twinklie12

Claire788 said:


> 26 DPO, and I had my HCG the same morning I got the 3+, and it was 18707, its above *20,000* mui according to the clearblue website, not 2000
> 
> https://uk.clearblue.com/sites/defa...s/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf
> 
> page 16 on the right hand side. :)

Oh my goodness Claire this made me feel so much better! My HCG was over 2000 (2178) on Monday, not it's only a few days later, Thursday, and I still got 2-3 weeks on the digi and was freaking. Seeing it should be 20,000 hcg not 2,000 makes me feel SO much better! Gosh I should stop testing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, but its in your urine Twinklie... There is a lot more in your blood than in your urine.


----------



## Nanninoo

xxxLeoxxx said:


> I never got 3+ weeks! It was 2-3 at 17dpo and it was still the same at 25dpo. I stopped testing then as I was stressing myself out.
> 
> I had a private scan at 7 weeks and measured exactly what I should be so I really don't trust digis anymore.

I've changed it now whoops! That link is a life saver really helpful thanks! Just cracked my digi open to read the lines like the pictures show in that link :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

I was 5+1. With both pregnancies coincidentally. And I know I got 2-3 weeks at 5 weeks both times, they just happened to changeto 3+ weeks on 5+1 weeks both times.


----------



## daydreaming22

I got a 3+ at 4+5 (yesterday)!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nice! I can't wait until mine get here to take one!


----------



## Nanninoo

I hope mine read the 3+ result when I test on Sunday I should be 5+1 by ovulation or 5+4 by LMP so we shall see x


----------



## katherinegrey

I got 3+ with my last pregnancy at 22dpo.


----------



## WantingABubba

I was 5 weeks something. Not sure how many dpo as bubz was unplanned so wasn't tracking anything. I usually ovulate day 12 from past tracking, cycles are 28 days long. Last period was 2nd July I think so ... 21dpo?


----------



## enan88

I just had mine today! I tested on Monday and still was 1-2 .... so wanted to wait... I did one just now, not even first urine of the day and I went to the toilet 1.5 hours ago so I don't know if it was goint to get a 2-3 but my surprise was.... I had a 3+!!!!!!

So happy! I was a bit worried and this made my day :D


----------



## Leinzlove

That's great to know! I hope I can POAS today and get 3+. Hopefully, they come in the mail.

If you are due a November Rainbow... Won't you join us...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-2014-due-november-2014-rainbow-join-us.html


----------



## enan88

I never had a MC before, this is my very first one. i'm exited and scared at the same time. But I think everything is going to be just fine :) 

Hope the best for you with your sticky one xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Enan88: That's great! So exciting to have your first pregnancy! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

I've had two previous mc's then had my rainbow son now expecting rainbow number 2 I feel anxious and excited hoping we all have a h&h 9 months girls :) x


----------



## enan88

leinzlove: Thank you so much! It was quite straight forward to be honest :D I'm surprised, I've always been told that would be difficult for me to concieve and as well I had a thyroid disease last year and they said my concieving chances were a bit low after that too. So got upset and me and my parter had a chat and said "lets try" and I had BFP in my second try :)


----------



## Leinzlove

That is GREAT! I'm so happy to hear that. Dr.'s just don't know. If its meant to, it will happen! :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Claire788 said:


> 26 DPO, and I had my HCG the same morning I got the 3+, and it was 18707, its above *20,000* mui according to the clearblue website, not 2000
> 
> https://uk.clearblue.com/sites/defa...s/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf
> 
> page 16 on the right hand side. :)

Thank you SO much for posting this! I broke apart my tests and compared the lines according to the pictures in that pdf, and I feel so much better!

Even though I haven't gone from 2-3 to 3+ yet, I can see that I'm getting close. Check it out- the top one is from yesterday, and the bottom is from today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140328_111203_754-1.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Leinzlove

Nice! I can't wait to see mine... HURRY up and get here Digi! :haha:


----------



## Nanninoo

I did the exact same after I read that PDF by clear blue so reassuring isn't it! Here's mine from Tuesday when I was either 4+6w by LMP or 4+3w by ovulation mine read 2-3 weeks and here is what it looked like inside!

Going to retest on Sunday I'll either be 5+4w by LMP or 5+1w by ovulation so I'm hoping it will show 3 weeks +
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Nanninoo

I've attached a pic from clear blues site of what the digi's look like based on how many weeks you are for the ladies worrying over there results!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 110


----------



## Leinzlove

Here's mine from 21dpo and it was 2-3...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0019.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 37









IMG_0027.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## DragonflyWing

It looks like yours is super close to 3+!


----------



## Leinzlove

I want a test, lol! I should've waited one more day! :haha: I'm hoping they are here tomorrow. But they may be Monday. :(

This was Wednesday BTW.


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes I agree very close to 3+


----------



## Leinzlove

This is good news... I feel better. :) 

When are you ladies testing again? I can't wait to see 3+!


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm going to test Sunday x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm testing either tomorrow or Monday. The minute the tests get here. I luckily found a great deal on eBay.

2 Clear Blue digi's with conception indicators and 2 HPT for $13.50 shipped. I will use one digi I hope and see 3+, then sell the others back and end up with my digi being free.

I can't wait to see your 3+!!! :) x


----------



## Nanninoo

Great barging! I love a bargain lol
I got mine from eBay too pack of 2 and paid £8.95 inc delivery which wasn't too bad especially as they arrived next day delivery!
I'm surprised I haven't used the 2nd one yet as I'm a pos addict but I have tried my best not to use it until Sunday so I'm doing very good x


----------



## Leinzlove

That's what I was doing with my only digi. :haha: But I caved at 21dpo AM... It would've probably been 3+ that night....


----------



## DragonflyWing

I used my last digi this morning, so I have to wait until Sunday to get more. Clearblue really had a stroke of genius with the conception estimator...rather than just buying one box to confirm they are pregnant, women are buying them again and again to see the weeks go up!

I think I have bought 5 boxes already :haha: Luckily I found a store that sells the box of 2 for $10.99 instead of $19.99 at Walgreens. I have also been buying Answer hpts instead of FRERS since they are $7.49 vs $16.99!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am trying to decide if I should test Sunday or Monday. I am hoping for the reassurance but dread seeing 2-3 again!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Me too! I was really expecting to see 3+ today since I'm 6 weeks (5+3 by ovulation). If HCG doubles roughly every 48 hours, I think it would have to be 3+ by Sunday.


----------



## Leinzlove

I found some charts... It can be like 7 weeks when you get your 3+. There is such a variance in HCG.
 



Attached Files:







a73nb.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 40









69kw80.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Leinzlove

Plus remember these levels are higher in your blood, than urine.


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm gonna cave and test I can't hold it any longer it will prob say 2-3 weeks still but hey oh I'm so impatient! :haha: I'm 5+3 by LMP (5 by ovulation) even if I do get 2-3,I can still rip it open and compare lines for reassurance :thumbup: on the downside though it means buying more digi's and retesting until I get 3+ :dohh:

Last time I tested was on Tuesday and I was 4+6 by LMP (4+3 by ovulation) and it was showing 2-3


----------



## laodicean

I'm so glad it's not just me being driven crazy by these tests.

Though I had heard that the "20,000miU/ml" threshold was a misprint and the actual threshold is 2000miU/ml. Have now sent Clearblue an email asking them if it's a misprint or not - will tell you all when they reply!

2000miU/ml isn't an unreasonable level to test for 3+ weeks, plus as other people have mentioned blood level is usually higher than urine level. So just because you haven't got a urine level of 2000, doesn't mean your blood level isn't a lot higher!

I got 2-3wks at 5+0 and 5+2. Am so convinced that I'm going to miscarry, and these results did nothing for my peace of mind! Have now ordered one last batch to do at 6+0. I know getting 3+ doesn't mean I won't miscarry, but it's just some kind of sign that something is going on...


----------



## teacup

I got 3+ at 22dpo (5 weeks + 2). I held my wee for 3 hours in the afternoon. In my experience afternoon urine gives a much stronger result than fmu! x


----------



## Merrier12

I got 1-2 weeks at 12dpo & 2-3 weeks at 17dpo! I have 1 test left and I will be 5 weeks tomorrow so I will probably take it Monday to see if I get 3+!


----------



## Leinzlove

Took my test the minute it arrived and got 2-3. (I'm 5+3 based on O.) I really thought it was going to say 3+ because my tests were close at 21dpo.

So now I'm trying to quench my worry. :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Just wait a few days Leinz and you will get it I am sure!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Twinklie... I'm freaking out with worry! With DD I got 3+ at 21dpo evening... And this time I'm 24dpo and still getting 2-3...

Early pregnancy is so hard.


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm super excited just done my clear blue digi after holding my pee for more than 4 hours (I was bursting to go couldn't hold it much longer lol) and I got my 3+! :)
To be honest I wasn't expecting it and I'm surprised as a lot of ladies didn't get there's til 6 week mark and I didn't get it until 6weeks with my other pregnancy and I'm 21dpo today or 5 weeks by ovulation & 5+3 by LMP. I only got 2-3 weeks when I tested on Tuesday at 17dpo (4+6 by LMP/4+3 by LMP) I'm just glad my hormones have increased! Fingers crossed this is a sticky baby! x


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Twinklie... I'm freaking out with worry! With DD I got 3+ at 21dpo evening... And this time I'm 24dpo and still getting 2-3...
> 
> Early pregnancy is so hard.

Don't freak out like you said before hormones vary and change all the time! With my pregnancy with DS I didn't get 3+ until 6weeks and he was absolutely fine! Just shows every pregnancy is different.....I'm now thinking that it showed 3+ early and it may be twins as I took clomid with this cycle and it is known for multiples aswell as having family history of twins......x


----------



## Leinzlove

That's great news Nannino... :wohoo: Maybe it means girl this time. I had 21dpo (3+) with my daughter.


----------



## laodicean

Oh god, I've just realised that since J my cycles have lengthened and I actually ovulated later than I think I did. So when I tested I was 4+4 and 4+6 according to ovulation date. So testing on Monday will be the equivalent of 5+4&#8230;

Okay, maybe I just need to stop worrying and go hibernate somewhere until the first tri is over.


----------



## laodicean

Leinzlove said:


> That's great news Nannino... :wohoo: Maybe it means girl this time. I had 21dpo (3+) with my daughter.

Agree! Girl embryos do much better than boy embryos and tend to have higher HCGs for equivalent dates.

...Of course, it could be twin girls ;)


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove said:


> That's great news Nannino... :wohoo: Maybe it means girl this time. I had 21dpo (3+) with my daughter.

A girl would be lovely :happydance: but a boy would too ahh either way as long as they are healthy I really don't mind! I was enjoying using my digi's looks like no more pos for me :( I will miss testing, I'm actually addicted! :haha:

Here's this afternoons test bottom 3+ result at (5+3) compared with Tuesdays 2-3 result at 4+6
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Leinzlove

Mine got lighter. :nope: I'm worried sick!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0019.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 36









IMG_0038.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## daydreaming22

Leinzlove said:


> Mine got lighter. :nope: I'm worried sick!

I took one that showed 2-3 and two days later I took another that was still reading 2-3 but was lighter! Like you I was worried. Fortunately 2 days later I got my 3+ and a super dark strip. Dont worry hun!


----------



## Nanninoo

I read a few times about peoples getting lighter then going back dark again and getting 3+! I think it also depends how long you held your pee for and what liquids you have drank can water results down as hcg doubles every 48hrs I would test in 2 days times and try to drink very little for 4 hours like I did then test during the afternoon. I don't think there's nothing to worry about x


----------



## Kelly9

Got my 3+ today at 4+4 when I was 4+2 I had 2-3 so it could have turned yesterday to. With my last pregnancy I was 4+2 with a 3+ but my HCG tends to run higher then the average in pregnancies. I know this from having had betas done with previous pregnancies.


----------



## Twinklie12

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and might test, eeek!


----------



## Nanninoo

Kelly wow that is early super hormones! :)
Twinkle how exciting good luck!
x


----------



## enan88

I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and I aready had my 3+ on Thursday but on Monday I had only a 1-2 and I was 5 weeks, is normal to have such a change this fast? xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

enan88 said:


> I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and I aready had my 3+ on Thursday but on Monday I had only a 1-2 and I was 5 weeks, is normal to have such a change this fast? xxx

I have heard a few stories of woman going straight to 3+ from 1-2 so I think it's defiantly possible hun just good strong hormones :thumbup:


----------



## Twinklie12

Got my 3+ this morning!!!! Yay! *sigh of relief*


----------



## enan88

strong hormones.. looks like but not getting any sickness (thanks god) but I'm starting to feel a bit fainty. Happened yesterday on a trip to IKEA and today at 4.30 am when I got up to go to the toilet! I feel also a bit achey around my hips and bones in pelvic area and stretchy! Starting to feel that I migh carry twins , LOL!


----------



## Merrier12

Got my 3+ today! 5 weeks + 1 day!


----------



## Mexx

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. I so want my 3+. Don't know when to do my next test. Got one left


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm so angry! :growlmad:

I went to the store to buy more tests, and the place I went to keeps all the hpts in a locked case. You hand them a card that shows the test you want (the cards are on the shelf with the prices, etc), and they go get it for you. I gave the cashier the card for the Clearblue digital with conception estimator...she went and got it, and put it in the bag. When I got home, I opened the box, and realized they were the wrong ones! They're the CB digitals without the conception estimator, just "pregnant" or "not pregnant." Argh!! I already opened the box, so I can't return them. I am so upset!

Now I have to wait until tomorrow to go get more.


----------



## Twinklie12

Dragonylfy - that's the WORST! once we decide to test, we should be able to immediately!


----------



## Nanninoo

Dragonfly how annoying! I would of been so mad! X


----------



## tillyttc

Hi thought I would add mine ! 
Got my 3+ yesterday iam 5 weeks 1 day today . Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I quit testing at 5+3 and only had a 2-3 when I quit... I had a worrisome miserable weekend because of it.


----------



## Twinklie12

Leinz - We should make the first page of this thread say "please only reply with stories about super late 3+" hahaha


----------



## Leinzlove

DragonflyWing said:


> I'm so angry! :growlmad:
> 
> I went to the store to buy more tests, and the place I went to keeps all the hpts in a locked case. You hand them a card that shows the test you want (the cards are on the shelf with the prices, etc), and they go get it for you. I gave the cashier the card for the Clearblue digital with conception estimator...she went and got it, and put it in the bag. When I got home, I opened the box, and realized they were the wrong ones! They're the CB digitals without the conception estimator, just "pregnant" or "not pregnant." Argh!! I already opened the box, so I can't return them. I am so upset!
> 
> Now I have to wait until tomorrow to go get more.

Be careful testing after 6 weeks. Insert says gives inaccurate result due to high HCG.


----------



## corrie anne

So should i not be worried i got 1-2 again at 15dpo? I tested 12dpo but the same thing.


----------



## Twinklie12

Don't worry Corrie the test isn't that accurate!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I think I might not even bother getting another box of the digitals...the lines on the regular tests have been so dark that I'm not really worried anymore. Hcg is obviously rising, and I have a scan in a week, so I'm just going to relax and wait. :)


----------



## corrie anne

My tests are slowly getting darker :( 

With my last baby my hcg level at 15dpo was 110


----------



## corrie anne

This is my progression. I'm waiting for the stupid test line to pop up before the control line or even be darker than the control line

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140330_065817_085.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140401_163921_986.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Progression looks fine to me... Corrie Anne. Congrats!

I just read that the conception indicator isn't always accurate. There are women in the 2nd tri that never got the 3+.

My lines also got darker DragonflyWing. :) I'm sure you are fine!


----------



## katherinegrey

I haven't had a 3+ yet, but had a scan yesterday and saw the sac and yolk sac, so hcg must be rising for us to see a yolk.


----------



## corrie anne

I think I'm going back ward now :( to is last night bottom is this morning. https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140402_055808_233.jpg


----------



## corrie anne

Top strips are 12dpo on cb digital bottom is 15dpohttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140402_055250_054.jpg


----------



## Twinklie12

There is definitley a progression on the Cb digital. Even on the FRERs you should only look for a progression every two days, hcg can fluctuate a lot within a few hours even while rising, so you can't compare a night and morning test that are only a few hours apart. I know it's impossible, but try to wait a little more time before the next test!


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't see anything going backwards. I see progression in the digi's. Not sure about the FRER but they are the same if anything.


----------



## Jokerette

wow I never knew you could break apart those tests to see the lines and how they told you the 2-3 markers etc! Thank you for sharing.

My 3+ was at 22dpo... I'd say about average?? But my FRER's had me so worried for several days of looking the same I had to stop testing. I even had to stop looking at them so I threw away in a public trash can!!! Sometimes testing can drive us bonkers... and this is coming from a POAS addict! 

:dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

There is a hook effect after about 6 weeks.


----------



## ttclou25

This was my progress on CB tests from saying not pg to 3+
 



Attached Files:







clearblue indicator .jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Nanninoo

Corrieanne and ttclou great progression lines :)

Jokerette either did i think it's great cracking them open to see the progression for your self and piece of mind x


----------



## corrie anne

It was a dodgy test. I took another one and its the darkest yet :) doing a digital with smu since that's been the best testing time me, tomorrow at 17dpo. Wish me 2-3 
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140402_125858_057.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't read to much into it, hun! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Good luck tomorrow corrie!!


----------



## Jokerette

Holy moly corrie! You have 7 children... How do you do it! I'm scared of managing 2, LOL!


----------



## corrie anne

Haha i have 8. 

Well it still said 1-2. Almost a 3 hour hold. How long did you guys hold for? I thought i would get a 2-3 no matter what... I'm bummed


----------



## Leinzlove

I think 1-2 is fine for 4 weeks.


----------



## Mexx

I've just ordered another packet. They will arrive sat and I will test on sat. If I don't get my 3+ I will test again Tuesday as I will be 6 weeks then :)


----------



## corrie anne

Did another one 4+ hours hold. Still 1-2 :( 17dpo ugh


----------



## corrie anne

Inside my tests today. Top is this morning almost 3 hours hold bottom is this afternoon's 4+ hours holdhttps://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140403_174705_932.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Mexx: Be careful testing at 6 weeks. If your HCG is to high, you may get an inaccurate result.

Corrie: I really think this is fine. There is such a difference. :)


----------



## corrie anne

well I had bloods drawn tonight, at 17dpo it was only 185. :(


----------



## Rickles

Umm, that's normal?

https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## corrie anne

With my other 8 pregnancies my levels were over 300 at 17dpo. I got abfp at 9dpo. Had a implantation dip at 6dpo.


----------



## clacko

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow from lmp, I'm considering doing my last digi. I got my 1-2 weeks 2 days ago at 14dpo so I'm guessing that would be about right? Can I expect 3+ soon if I'm 5 weeks tomorrow? X


----------



## corrie anne

If you are 16dpo today, you are only 4 weeks 2 days today.


----------



## clacko

From lmp I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, I have long cycles x


----------



## clacko

My lmp was 1st march x


----------



## corrie anne

But going by your ovulation day your only 4 weeks 2 days.


----------



## katherinegrey

LMP isn't taken into account with the clearblue digi's, it's since conception it counts from, so ovulation, so you'd probably still only get 1-2, at the most 2-3.


----------



## AMB1216

I was actually wondering the same thing. I took the clearblue digital after 2 or 3 early response just to take it and it said 2-3. And It was 3 days "late" for AF. Im going to take the other one maybe sometime this week or next week and see if it gives me a 3+ which would be a good sign right?


----------



## corrie anne

Top is yesterday 17dpo fmu middle is yesterday 17dpo 4hour hold bottom is this morning 18dpo 4.5hr hold all pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm over it.https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140404_083630_534.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Unfortunately Ladies, these are just tests and they can't tell you how a pregnancy is progressing or be used for diagnostic.

You may not get 3+ until 7 weeks and all be fine. You might test at 7 weeks and get 2-3 and it be perfectly normal. High HCG gives the result of 2-3.

It is nice to see 3+, but don't read to much into it. Nor waste your money purchasing tests to see it.

The best thing to do is contact your Dr. and have your levels tested. But even better is... wait, no signs of miscarriage is a good thing!!! (Missed Miscarriage is rare.)

Corrie Anne: I don't know hun... I'm just hoping they are slow at taking off. Every pregnancy is different! :hugs: When will you get your next result?


----------



## corrie anne

I have to wait until tomorrow to get blood taken again.


----------



## Leinzlove

Corrie Anne: Be good to yourself and that baby! Your lines on FRER looked better than any of mine did during my previous early losses. However, I didn't use digi's and in this pregnancy I didn't either until 21dpo.


----------



## corrie anne

I'm fighting myself not to buy more. Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't. Just enjoy your babies and wait for tomorrows result. It will tell you everything you need to know. This is sticky! :)


----------



## AMB1216

I just got my confirmed blood test yesterday but they didn't tell me any readings they just called and said it was positive. I guess that's good though, maybe if they were low or wrong they might have told me. I won't have my first OBGYN visit until May.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! I can't wait for my first scan either... 2 more weeks! Not soon enough!


----------



## Nanninoo

I have my first scan on Tuesday I'll be around 6+6 by LMP or 6+3 by ovulation only 4 more sleeps to go, I'm counting down! I'm so anxious x


----------



## Leinzlove

Hope its not to early to see a HB, Nanninnoo! So exciting! :)


----------



## corrie anne

Whew. Hopefully it sticks.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140404_172529_447.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

YESSS!!! I really think things are fine Corrie Anne! Ready to hear that nice number tomorrow! :) x


----------



## Mexx

I'm getting a pack in the post today and hoping for 3+. This will be the last two pack I buy. I'm 6 weeks on Tuesday. 
Getting an early scan next Saturday. Nervous and excited. Really hope I see heartbeat :/


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove said:


> Hope its not to early to see a HB, Nanninnoo! So exciting! :)

I really hope so!....with my previous pregnancies we saw hb at 6 weeks both times so I'm hoping this will be the same fingers crossed!


----------



## Mexx

Finally got my 3+ YEY!!!!!!!!! 5 weeks and 4days


----------



## Nina83

I got my 3+ today!!! 
I was so nervous, last Friday I got 1-2 at 15dpo, hcg was 263 at 17 dpo. I haven't tested since because I was so scared. 
So, 23dpo, or 5+1. Afternoon urine was slightly diluted. I would have been happy with 2-3 so this just boosted my confidence!
 



Attached Files:







7351-1.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Mexx & Nina! :wohoo: H&H 9 months to you! :) x

Nanninnoo: I'm confident you will. I've heard the HB can be seen as early as 5+6.


----------



## katherinegrey

I finally got my 3+ at 5+6!


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome Katherine! <3 I didn't test past 5+3! But the sickness and fatigue let me know this baby is sticking! :) x


----------



## Twinklie12

Hooray for all the 3+!!!! Such a nice thing to see!


----------



## Jokerette

great news on the 3+'s!!

Corrie did you get a second round of bloods drawn?


----------



## corrie anne

Sorry, I had my bloods done today, I didn't manage to g Saturday. so 17dpo(last Thursday) hcg was 185(pretty low) today at 21dpo it was 800s(they didn't ive me exact numbers just that it is in the 800s-dont you just hate that?)sooo with that. it did double. Doubling time is tad less than 40 hours. But it is still so low. They did a scan sto make sure its not ectopic and ovaries look great. They saw a sac (well my papers say small rounded fluid collection along the fundal aspect of the endometrium)in uterine measuring 3mm by 3mm by 3mm. Also some fluid in the lower uterine segment measuring 8mm by 5mm by 2mm

Don't know really what that means but I am having a hard time staying positive.


----------



## Leinzlove

Doesn't sound bad. Numbers have rose and a sac is good for 5 weeks even! :)


----------



## corrie anne

That's where I'm confused. I'm wondering if there machine is off on.hcg levels. Because i know you shouldn't see anything not even a sac until your numbers are over 1000.also forgot to mention i had a scan Thursday that showed nothing at all so there is progress. Should get more bloods Wednesday.


----------



## Leinzlove

I have no idea. But, I read that somewhere too. Anyways I think the lowest hcg for 5 weeks is 18.

So 800+ is great!


----------



## anniecrock

So this is why I'm skeptical on these things...I just got my 3+ today and I'm only 4 weeks 5 days pregnant. My HCG as of yesterday was 1926, which is great and more than doubling and all of that good stuff, but definitely does not fall in the guidelines I saw for getting a 3+. So confusing....not complaining, just skeptical :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for the 3+ Anniecrock! :)


----------



## corrie anne

But you only needed a few more points to reach 2000 which you would have over night so that is very accurate. I don't expect mine to be over 2000 until tomorrow night it so. I took one this morning and at 5 weeks 2 days still says 2-3.


----------



## Leinzlove

Please remember Hcg is much higher in your blood than your urine.


----------



## anniecrock

I understand that - but someone posted a chart saying that in order to get a 3+ on it...you need an HCG level of 20,000 or greater.


----------



## clacko

I think to get +3 your hcg needs to be above 2000 not 20,000 xx


----------



## Mexx

I very stupidly did another clear blue this afternoon and got 2-3 weeks. Could this be because I did in the afternoon and just more diluted? 
I'm six weeks two days. I thought by now I should get 3+ at any time? 
Opinions please xxx


----------



## anniecrock

clacko said:


> I think to get +3 your hcg needs to be above 2000 not 20,000 xx

Thanks! Yup - just spent some time googling - does appear that 3+ is HCG of 2,000 or greater....not 20,000.


----------



## corrie anne

Finally 5 weeks 3 days, hold of 3 hours. I feel so much better. I think i would have gotten it last night but i formed a bottle of water because my friend made me. Lol my water intake has been bad. https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/swiftjade/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140410_111146_298.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

It's 2600 ladies... But these are just tests. There are ladies who never see 2-3 or 3+. And your levels can be normal but not get the 3+ until 7 weeks. And if your levels are to high you will get 2-3. They say not to test after 6 weeks.

There are woman who got a 3+, then 1-2 and they are still pregnant. These are just tests and can be a lot more worrisome than they are worth.

They can not tell you pregnancy is progressing or not. They can't be used as a diagnostic tool. If you are concerned call your Dr.


----------



## AMB1216

6 weeks 3 days today and got my 3+ I haven't been testing daily and just decided that around 6 weeks should be around when I get 3+ if everything is going right. I'm feeling good now, like my HGC levels are rising.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n40wyi4tFW1s2xp61o1_500.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leinzlove

Wonderful, hun! Congrats! :)


----------



## Dark_Star

22dpo


----------

